# [SOLVED] HP 3 in 1 printer installation



## debmas (Feb 3, 2014)

I have an older printer which I was trying to install but the cd rom does not install the software. The computer finds the printer but I need to use the scanner any idea what I can do ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP 3 in 1 printer installation*

Hi you can get the drivers and software from HP support for your model.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: HP 3 in 1 printer installation*

Hoping the website has drivers for the old printer to be used with Windows 8.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP 3 in 1 printer installation*

Missed the OS Jack my bad


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: HP 3 in 1 printer installation*

Not a bad thing lol. That was for the OP. hehe.

Compared to you I am still a novice at this .


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

How old is this printer (model)? I'm asking because the printer model may be so old that it doesn't have specialized drivers for Windows 8. If that's the case you could give windows seven drivers a try (they may work flawlessly). In case that doesn't work your other option would be to use HP's universal drivers to setup it up.


----------



## debmas (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: HP 3 in 1 printer installation*

Thanks for the advice guys all set up and working now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP 3 in 1 printer installation*

Glad to hear it


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: HP 3 in 1 printer installation*

You're welcome. Please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

